# pentium pro



## copperkid_18 (Jun 25, 2010)

What is the max you could pay for a Pentium pro? Thanks, Copperkid


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 25, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> What is the max you could pay for a Pentium pro? Thanks, Copperkid



The max you could pay for a pentium pro is; far too much if you are buying on Ebay.My buyer is paying $7.75 for them currently.They are worth more than that if that is his buying price,he is making money.
But at that price you also should make money,or gold.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 25, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> What is the max you could pay for a Pentium pro? Thanks, Copperkid



Around $15-17 is the average for your application.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 25, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> copperkid_18 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the max you could pay for a Pentium pro? Thanks, Copperkid
> ...


 So, you are saying if I buy them for $10 it is still profitable if I have you process them?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 25, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > copperkid_18 said:
> ...



That all depends on your refining habits, chemical costs, and how much you value your time. I figure 0.3 grams of Au per Pentium Pro CPU.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 25, 2010)

Let's do the math C-Kid.

Say you buy (10) pentium pros at $10 each which is $100.00.
If you could yield 0.3 grams per PPro that would get you 3 grams of gold.
3 grams of gold divided by 31.1 grams per troy ounce = .096463 troy oz.
If gold was selling at $1,250 per troy ounce and you could get 100%
of the spot gold price then your three grams of gold would be worth
$120.58. Now, here is where the rubber meets the road. If all of
the above was true then you "made" $20.58 on your ten PPro's and
if it took you only one hour to process and refine them, then you earned
$20.58 per hour - not bad.

If it took you six hours, then you "earned" $3.43 per hour - not so good.
The object is always to get the product that you want to sell or in
our case process and refine so we can stash it away or sell at a price
where we can comfortably make a true profit after factoring in our time 
and the materials required required. You must understand the "value" of what you want and the "value" of your time as well.

Enjoy your adventure young man. 8)


----------



## trashmaster (Jun 25, 2010)

That was very well explained,,, Thank you ';';


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 25, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > copperkid_18 said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 25, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> copperkid_18 said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



He was asking me directly Steve because I am processing a few CPU's for him.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 25, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> copperkid_18 said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



I just realized that copper_kid is asking if he buys the PPs and sends them to Barren, that he can still make a profit at $10 each.

I find this hard to imagine. Especially considering copper kid will be paying shipping on the cpus to and from his place and shipping plus insurance on the gold button, then he'll take a hit on the refining fees, and lastly, he will lose 2-10% selling is gold. Even if he is just going to sit on the gold it sounds like a losing battle to all parties involved (except the original seller) at $10 a cpu from the source.

What kind of yields are you getting from PP Barren?

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 25, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > copperkid_18 said:
> ...



Off what I did in the cell about .29g per. The rest of the pins and under the silicone chip I have to redo process to get better figure. I have some more coming in from Glory and a couple of other places that I am going to nail it down farther and I will keep forum informed on my "What's happening here thread".


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 25, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> copperkid_18 said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...


Well after shipping I would have to get quite a few of them to make a decent profit. I will check with the guy I was going to get them from to see how many he has. And does anyone on the forum pay 95-100% of spot price for gold?


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 25, 2010)

You can get 95 - 98% of spot but your refined gold needs
to be very good. That is easier to do with gold fingers than
with pins and CPU's as the latter have more and different base
metals intrinsic to them that must be dealt with.


----------



## joem (Jul 29, 2010)

If I could get a mix of p2, p3, and pros for 1$ each (let say 100 at a time )then will profits exceed costs - being average process and refine costs?

wheels are a turnin...


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 29, 2010)

joem said:


> If I could get a mix of p2, p3, and pros for 1$ each (let say 100 at a time )then will profits exceed costs - being average process and refine costs?
> 
> wheels are a turnin...



This is basically what glorycloud explained times 10. You would profit $120. This is before, as Steve explained, you account for the money you spent on the material, the chemicals or refining fees, and the 2-10% loss when selling your gold. So the simple answer to your question is yes. I would say less than $90 if you are doing it yourself and no more than 90 bucks if you have someone doing it for you. Also factor in how much the time it takes to get this all done is worth to you...


----------

